# [V]erkaufe Palit Super Jetstream Geforce GTX 1070 (8GB GDDR5)



## sauerlandboy79 (5. November 2017)

Biete hier die GPU meines erst Mitte letzten Jahres zusammengesetzten Komplett-Systems an.
Die Grafikkarte ist 1 1/3 Jahr alt (Kaufdatum 11.07.2016) und ist in einem optisch wie technisch tadellosem Zustand.
Original-Karton ist vorhanden, ebenso Handbuch, Datenträger mit Treibern und Adapter-Kabel für 2x 6-pol auf 8-pol-Stromanschluss zur GPU. Rechnung liegt ebenfalls vor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grafikkarte stammt aus einem Nichtraucher-Haushalt und wurde nie übertaktet.

Preisvorstellung meinerseits wären 375,-€ inkl. versichertem Versand. Bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2017)

So, Karte is wech! 

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## MichaelG (12. November 2017)

Was ist denn los ? Schon wieder Auf-/Umrüstung angesagt ?


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (12. November 2017)

Nope. Nur "Altlasten" zu Geld machen, hab doch Dank Amazon Vine einen noch potenteren Apparat für lau bekommen. Produkt-Tester sein ist manchmal richtig geil. 

Siehe mein Profil, dort siehst du mein System-Update.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------

